
Bulk UTM Builder Built Using AngularJS - adarsh_thampy
https://leadferry.com/tools/utm-builder/?utm_source=hacker-news&utm_medium=community&utm_campaign=utm-tool-launch
======
zicocastelino
amazing tool! makes life as a digital marketer easy

~~~
adarsh_thampy
Glad you liked it zicocastelino. Please let me know your feedback. Is there
feature you'd like to see added?

